# Breeding Dwarf Neon Rainbows



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi anyone have a school of these rainbows and accomplished breeding them?



Tigerfish said:


> My Question: What is the best way to breed rainbowfish? The setup?, What should I use for the eggs anchor?, What ratio of fish per my size tank?, What should I feed the parents and fry? All experiences would be very helpful as I am new to taking care of rainbows.


http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/rainbowfish/46435-saying-hello.html

New 28 gal tank been set up 4wks now with:
1 male betta 
2 neon rainbows will add more neon rainbows once the tank is fully established.

Thank you,

Ubberfish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've bred these a couple of times. I didn't do anything special. I just left them alone for a few weeks and then noticed gobs of fry in the tank. The water was just my typical city water if low hardness and a pH around 7.8. The tank was well established, not new.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

TheOldSalt,
How many females to male ratio did you have in the tank?
What temp in the tank?
Thanks
UF


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... honestly, it was just a holding tank in my fish store, so when I say I didn't do anything special, I really meant it. The temp was around 78-79F, and there were many makes and females in the tank, with no special ratio; maybe 50/50 or pretty close to it.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Really that's great Theoldsalt,

I am really excited to try and breed them, I am now waiting on a new shipment of rainbows and java moss to add to the tank.

quick ques my male has developed which looks like a piece of scale hanging off his lip do you know what it could be?

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Rainbows often have scales come loose, so maybe it really is that, and maybe it it's something else. Lip? Probably something else. He could have scraped himself on something, maybe. Watch and see what happens.


----------

